# Post your gamertag!



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

<big>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Post your Xbox Live gamertag here!</big>

Feel free to post your avatar, gamercard and games too!


```
[spoiler=(TBT name here)][b]Gamertag:
Games:
Name on TBT:
Avatar:
Gamercard:
Other note:[/b][/spoiler]
```




			
				Rogar said:
			
		

> And to get your Avatar:
> 
> 1. Go to Xbox.com.
> 2. Sign in.
> ...



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rogar</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: HydroLeek
Games: Fable 2, Halo 3, Forza MotorSport 3, Grand Theft Auto 4 and Halo 3: ODST, Halo: Reach, Street Fighter IV, Halo Wars
Name on TBT: Rogar
Avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gamercard: 

*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>malesretmit12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: malesretmit12
Games: Forza Motorsport 3, Soul Calibur 4, Halo 3, Halo 3:ODST, Blazblue: Calamity Trigger, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Oblivion, Dante's Inferno, DDR Universe 3, Modern Warfare 2, Far Cry: Predator: Instinct, Red Faction: Guerrilla, Marvel Vs. Capcom 2, Battlefield 1943 
Name on TBT: m12
Avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gamercard:

*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>ShiningJPS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: ShiningJPS
Games: Red Dead Redemption, GTA 4, Halo 3, Modern Warfare 2, Operation Flashpoint, Red Faction Guerialla, Borderlands, L4D2
*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>JamesBertie</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: TheNinjaSock
Games: MW2, BFBC2,RDR ( ill be getting it Tommorow)
Name on TBT: JamesBertie
Avatar:
Gamercard:


*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lecksi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: BrokenDreamz95
Games: Left 4 Dead 2, skate 2, skate 3 (Will have more games for online soon ._.)
Name on TBT: Lecksi
Avatar:
Gamercard: 

*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: At0micYeti
Games: Red Dead Redemption, MW2, Left 4 Dead 1/2, Rock Band 1/2, CoD4, Borderlands, Halo 3/Odst, Fallout 3, Orange Box, Burnout Paradise, GTA4, Bioshock ... and more, I can't be bothered to list them all.
Name on TBT: AndyB*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caleb</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: TheOneCableGuy (Will be subject to change)
Games: Fallout 3:GOTY, Orange Box, MW2, CoD4, Battlefield: BC2, Battlefield 1943, Left 4 Dead 2, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins, Halo 3, Halo 3:ODST
TBT name: Caleb*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>rroqer111</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: Mr. Dohnut
Games:Halo 3, Fable 2, COD:MW2, COD:WaW, Gears of War 2, L4D1+2, Dark Sector, Prototype, OBLIVION, Devil May Cry4, Dragon Age Origins, GTAIV
Name on TBT:rroqer111*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fabioisonfire</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: faabiosonfire
Games: CoD: MW2, Red Dead Redemption, Left 4 Dead 2, any madden game, Fight Night Round 4 and a ton of others.
Name on TBT: Fabioisonfire*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: pear40
Games: Modern Warfare 2, Star wars: The force unleashed, Battlefield: Bad Company, Mirror's Edge, Halo Wars, Halo 3, Madden NFL 08, Call of Duty 3, Castle Crashers, GRID, Rockband
Name on TBT: Pear
Avatar: Don't know how to get it. 
Gamercard: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Horus</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: I Love OpTic (It's going to change)
Games: MW2
Name on TBT: Horus

Do NOT add me or contact me without me saying you can otherwise you will be blocked*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Draco Roar</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: Fyre Minion
Avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Games: GTA IV, Red Dead Redemption, Left 4 Dead 2, Super Street Fighter IV, Borderlands, Modern Warfare 2, Halo 3/ODST, Alan Wake, etc...*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miranda</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lemonmis
games owned: a lot and too lazy to name them all!</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Zack</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag:Bosszack
Games:MW2, Halo 3, L4D, GoW
Name on TBT:Zack
Avatar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gamercard:
Other note: Don't have DSL yet, but should have it next month, so adding me around that time might be the idea.*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: OddCrazy
Games: Left for Dead, Left for Dead 2, Halo 3, Halo ODST, Modern Warfare 2, Rock Band 1/2, Borderlands, Fable II
Name on TBT: OddCrazyMe (Tyler)*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>tikitorch55</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">littlej13
Games Mw2 L4d2 L4d1 FF13 SC4 CODWAW 
Add Me</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>DaAnimalCrossingGuy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: BLo0DSuCKa
Games: GoW Series, Halo Series, CoD Series, Left 4 Dead 2, Viva Pinata, Plants vs. Zombies, GTA IV, UFC Undisputed 2010, Smackdown vs. Raw 2011, etc.
Name on TBT: DaAnimalCrossingGuy
Avatar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other note: I don't really like talking so don't expect me to talk alot, and when I'm in a party don't join just ask if you can join.*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>MEDIC!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag:BloodyMudkip28

Games:I'll list a few:Halo reach Halo 3 Halo Odst CoD WaW Splosion Man Getting Dj Hero 2 and Fallout New Vegas Today and maybe a few more games.

Name on TBT:MEDIC

Other note:My Mic Is stupid, I'll be getting a new one Today if i can find one.
Add me if you can!*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jami</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: Cornman02
Games: Gonna catagorize these games...
Not Online: 
MLB 2K6
Surf's Up
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Sonic Ultimate Genesis Collection
Alan Wake
Online:
Burnout Paradise
HAWX
NBA 2K9
NHL 09
Sega Superstars Tennis/Xbox Live Arcade Games Bundle
Ghostbusters
Halo 3
Halo Reach
Kinect:
Kinect Sports
Kinect Adventures
Arcade:
Will get sooner or later
Name on TBT: Jami
Avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gamercard: Don't have one, may get later
Other note: Well, I've just recently been getting into Xbox a bit more than before, so expect to see me around more than before*</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>MrMr</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag3rangedLlama
Games:Modern Warfare 2, Halo 3, Halo Reach
Name on TBT:MrMr
Avatar:wat
Gamercard:wat
Other note:Add me!*</div>


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

No one?


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>malesretmit12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: malesretmit12
Games: Forza Motorsport 3, Soul Calibur 4, Halo 3, Halo 3:ODST, Blazblue: Calamity Trigger, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Oblivion, Dante's Inferno, DDR Universe 3, Modern Warfare 2, Far Cry: Predator: Instinct, Red Faction: Guerrilla, Marvel Vs. Capcom 2, Battlefield 1943 
Name on TBT: m12
Avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gamercard:

*</div>


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

Added you in the list. Can i add you on Live?


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: ShiningJPS
Games: Red Dead Redemption, GTA 4, Halo 3, Modern Warfare 2, Operation Flashpoint, Red Faction Guerialla, Borderlands, L4D2


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

Added you to the list.


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Added you in the list. Can i add you on Live?


Sure, go right ahead.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

m12, want to play some Forza?


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> m12, want to play some Forza?


I'm not competitive in it, but sure.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

m12 said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i'm not so great at the game but it'll be fun xD


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 6, 2010)

ooh! I have forza 3 to 
But I don't play it at the moment


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

ShiningJPS said:
			
		

> ooh! I have forza 3 to
> But I don't play it at the moment


We can play Halo 3 later maybe? =)


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry. Revision is taking my time up as I have 2 GCSE exams tomorrow


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok. 

@m12: I had fun, thanks!


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh come on, more people on TBT surely play Xbox and have Xbox Live!


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: TheNinjaSock
Games: MW2, BFBC2,RDR ( ill be getting it Tommorow)
Name on TBT: JamesBertie
Avatar:
Gamercard:







I dont have many games because i just got my Xbox.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: BrokenDreamz95
Games: Left 4 Dead 2, skate 2, skate 3 (Will have more games for online soon ._.)
Name on TBT: Lecksi
Avatar:
Gamercard:


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

Added you both.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: At0micYeti
Games: Red Dead Redemption, MW2, Left 4 Dead 1/2, Rock Band 1/2, CoD4, Borderlands, Halo 3/Odst, Fallout 3, Orange Box, Burnout Paradise, GTA4, Bioshock ... and more, I can't be bothered to list them all.
Name on TBT: AndyB


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

AtomicYeti joined the party 

Added you to the list.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: TheOneCableGuy (Will be subject to change)
Games: Fallout 3:GOTY, Orange Box, MW2, CoD4, Battlefield: BC2, Battlefield 1943, Left 4 Dead 2, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins, Halo 3, Halo 3:ODST
TBT name: Caleb

I think thats all of my games.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 6, 2010)

Added you to the list Caleb.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: Comander Duece (my brother spelt it wrong)
Games:Halo 3, Fable 2, COD:MW2, COD:WaW, Gears of War 2, L4D1+2, Dark Sector, Prototype, OBLIVION, Devil May Cry4, Dragon Age Origins, GTAIV
Name on TBT:rroqer111


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 6, 2010)

faabiosonfire.

Before you add me, be prepared for ignored party invites and me being a general rooster.

Oh, and some games that I play would include Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Red Dead Redemption, Left 4 Dead 2, any Madden game, Fight Night Round 4, and a *censored.2.0* ton of others.


----------



## Pear (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: pear40

Games: Modern Warfare 2, Star wars: The force unleashed, Battlefield: Bad Company, Mirror's Edge, Halo Wars, Halo 3, Madden NFL 08, Call of Duty 3, Castle Crashers, GRID, Rockband

Name on TBT: Pear

Avatar: Don't know how to get it. 

Gamercard:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: Fyre Minion
Avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Games: GTA IV, Red Dead Redemption, Left 4 Dead 2, Super Street Fighter IV, Borderlands, Modern Warfare 2, Halo 3/ODST, Alan Wake, etc...


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 6, 2010)

DracoRoar. Me and you should play Red Dead Redemption sometime


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2010)

Gamertag: I Love OpTic (It's going to change)
Games: MW2
Name on TBT: Horus

Do NOT add me or contact me without me saying you can otherwise you will be blocked


----------



## Hiro (Jun 7, 2010)

I've added everyone to the list. And to get your Avatar:

1. Go to Xbox.com.
2. Sign in.
3. Press your username to the top left.
4. Copy the image of your avatar.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 7, 2010)

Since almost everyone has Halo 3, we can have some sort of online event!


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 7, 2010)

Gamertag: KalebTZA
Games (Owned): Halo 3, Oblivion, Dragon Age Origins
(Borrowed): Grand Theft Auto IV: Episodes from Liberty City, Fallout 3
Name on TBT: Kaleb

That's about it, I don't play much... "video games are bad for you". Nah, not really, just don't have many games, don't care either. I do want RDR though.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 7, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Gamertag: KalebTZA
> Games (Owned): Halo 3, Oblivion, Dragon Age Origins
> (Borrowed): Grand Theft Auto IV: Episodes from Liberty City, Fallout 3
> Name on TBT: Kaleb
> ...


Please use the form that i posted in the first post.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 5, 2010)

bump, since people can't find this thread or search.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 5, 2010)

lemonmis
games owned: a lot and too lazy to name them all!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamertag: Cap_C
Games: Halo 3, Team Fortress 2, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

Oh, btw.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Gotcha ></div>


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 5, 2010)

ShiningJPS said:
			
		

> DracoRoar. Me and you should play Red Dead Redemption sometime


Yes.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Zack</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag:Bosszack
Games:MW2, Halo 3, L4D, GoW
Name on TBT:Zack
Avatar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gamercard:
Other note: Don't have DSL yet, but should have it next month, so adding me around that time might be the idea.*</div>


----------



## Hiro (Aug 6, 2010)

Added everyone =)


----------



## Thunder (Aug 6, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Added everyone =)


Lol, actually i was just screwing around when i posted :L Still XBL-less, but a man can dream.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 7, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=(

Get it nao >:l


----------



## m12 (Aug 7, 2010)

I sold my 360. You can remove my gamertag from the first post, for organization's sake.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 8, 2010)

D:


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 8, 2010)

littlej13
Games Mw2 L4d2 L4d1 FF13 SC4 CODWAW 
Add Me


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: OddCrazy
Games: Left for Dead, Left for Dead 2, Halo 3, Halo ODST, Modern Warfare 2, Rock Band 1/2, Borderlands, Fable II
Name on TBT: OddCrazyMe (Tyler)*</div>


----------



## Hiro (Aug 8, 2010)

Added both. I never expected so many to post here O_O


----------



## PoxyLemon (Dec 25, 2010)

Just saying i have changed my G.T. to MR Dohnut so add him instead


----------



## Brad (Dec 26, 2010)

XBL Gamertag: gamerdude309
TBT Name: gamerdude309
Games: MOH, COD: BO, Left 4 Dead 2, Halo Reach. Those are the usual's.


----------



## MrMudkip (Dec 26, 2010)

Gamertag:BloodyMudkip28

Games:I'll list a few:Halo reach Halo 3 Halo Odst CoD WaW Splosion Man Getting Dj Hero 2 and Fallout New Vegas Today and maybe a few more games.

Name on TBT:MEDIC!

Other note:My Mic Is stupid, I'll be getting a new one Today if i can find one.
Add me if you can!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>DaAnimalCrossingGuy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: BLo0DSuCKa
Games: GoW Series, Halo Series, CoD Series, Left 4 Dead 2, Viva Pinata, Plants vs. Zombies, GTA IV, UFC Undisputed 2010, Smackdown vs. Raw 2011, etc.

Name on TBT: DaAnimalCrossingGuy

Avatar:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Playercard:



Other note: I don't really like talking so don't expect me to talk alot, and when I'm in a party don't join just ask if you can join.*</div>


----------



## Hiro (Dec 26, 2010)

Ugh, post your gamertag in the 
	
	



```
code
```
 format.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 26, 2010)

I added you to the list, DaAnimalCrossingGuy


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Ugh, post your gamertag in the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did...


----------



## tikitorch55 (Dec 27, 2010)

littlej13
Fable 3,CoDBO,Halo Reach,L4D2,Kinect Adventures


----------



## MrMudkip (Dec 27, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MEDIC!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag:BloodyMudkip28

Games:I'll list a few:Halo reach Halo 3 Halo Odst CoD WaW Splosion Man Getting Dj Hero 2 and Fallout New Vegas Today and maybe a few more games.

Name on TBT:MEDIC

Other note:My Mic Is stupid, I'll be getting a new one Today if i can find one.
Add me if you can!*</div>*

Edit for youz*


----------



## Hiro (Dec 27, 2010)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> littlej13
> Fable 3,CoDBO,Halo Reach,L4D2,Kinect Adventures


For gods sake, can't you read?!


----------



## Hiro (Dec 27, 2010)

And i added you to the list Medic.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 27, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jami</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: Cornman02
Games: Gonna catagorize these games...
Not Online: 
MLB 2K6
Surf's Up
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Sonic Ultimate Genesis Collection
Alan Wake
Online:
Burnout Paradise
HAWX
NBA 2K9
NHL 09
Sega Superstars Tennis/Xbox Live Arcade Games Bundle
Ghostbusters
Halo 3
Halo Reach
Kinect:
Kinect Sports
Kinect Adventures
Arcade:
Will get sooner or later
Name on TBT: Jami
Avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gamercard: Don't have one, may get later
Other note: Well, I've just recently been getting into Xbox a bit more than before, so expect to see me around more than before*</div>


----------



## Trundle (Dec 27, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MrMr</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag3rangedLlama
Games:Modern Warfare 2, Halo 3, Halo Reach
Name on TBT:MrMr
Avatar:wat
Gamercard:wat
Other note:Add me!*</div>


----------



## Hiro (Dec 27, 2010)

Added both of you to the list.


----------



## Horus (Dec 27, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Gamertag: Origin Of Rage
> Games: MW2, Black Ops, COD 4
> Name on TBT: Horus
> 
> Do NOT add me or contact me without me saying you can otherwise you will be blocked


Updated though not much of a change, ha ha


----------



## Kyel (Dec 27, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>(TBT name here)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: Captain Krim
Games: L4D2, Fallout New Vegas, Fable 3, GTA4, Halo ODST, Assassins Creed Brotherhood,
Name on TBT: Kyel
Avatar: [edit later]
Gamercard: [edit later]
Other note:*</div>


Also, I have basically 200$ to throw towards games...any recommendations ?


----------



## PoxyLemon (Dec 27, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>(TBT name here)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: Captain Krim
> Games: L4D2, Fallout New Vegas, Fable 3, GTA4, Halo ODST, Assassins Creed Brotherhood,
> Name on TBT: Kyel
> Avatar: [edit later]
> ...


Halo Reach


----------



## PoxyLemon (Dec 27, 2010)

May i just add my G.T. is not Mr. Dohnut but MR Dohnut


----------



## Brad (Dec 28, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gamerdude309</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Gamertag: gamerdude309
Games: Halo Reach, Codbo, BFBC2.
Name on TBT: gamerdude309
Other note: Add me just send me a message telling me its you.*</div>

Fixed it.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 28, 2010)

Just something quick, don't go adding me without telling me otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## Kyel (Dec 29, 2010)

just got  black ops and halo reach, probably going to get assassins creed brotherhood tomorrow.. unless even  yet a better suggestion ?


----------



## PoxyLemon (Dec 29, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> just got  black ops and halo reach, probably going to get assassins creed brotherhood tomorrow.. unless even  yet a better suggestion ?


Dead Rising 2, i might get that


----------



## PaJami (Jan 9, 2011)

Well gonna bump this thread up I suppose. I just got Assassin's Creed 2, so feel free to add that to my list 8D Great game, I'd really recommend it.


----------



## PaJami (Jan 9, 2011)

Well gonna bump this thread up I suppose. I just got Assassin's Creed 2, so feel free to add that to my list 8D Great game, I'd really recommend it.


----------

